# Stubborn Hedgie



## RebeccaT (Jul 12, 2014)

I've had my little Angus for about 6 months now and he is still very unsocial. I feed him properly, have him in a good environment and handle him carefully yet he huffs and bites constantly. I never get to see his little face and it's getting old. What I'm asking is, how do I get him to become more friendly? Thank you, Rebecca T.​


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Patience is the key. Although, you might want to determine the reason he bites you. Most likely is a taste bite, but if it isn't then you need to figure out the problem and fix it. Are you not washing your hands before you hold him? Are you using scented soap or lotions? Do you feed him any sort of food from your fingers?

Some hedgies don't like being held. Have him sleep in a blanket on your lap. This counts as bonding. Also, don't put him in the cage after he bites or huffs. This reinforces the behavior. And don't use negative punishment. They cannot connect the biting with the consequence.


----------



## LoVeHeDgEhOgS (Jul 9, 2012)

*2 years and still grumpy*

For some hedgehogs they are always grumpy. My hedgehog, no matter how much I handle her, feed her or anything, she has been grumpy since birth. She is turning 2 years old tomorrow.


----------

